

Owner of stolen laptop that sends spy photos from Iran regrets exposing users - DanEdge
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/apr/12/owner-stolen-laptop-spy-iran

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5537843>

